# مهندس ميكانيكا يريد ماستر في الميكاترونكس



## khaledzaky (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في هندسة الأسكندرية قسم ميكانيكا سنة رابعة و لا يوجد عندنا قسم ميكاترونكس و أريد ان أدرس ميكاترونكس فأريد أن أعرف :

هل يوجد جامعات لأخذ منحة أو ماجستير في الميكاترونكس و ليس في أحد تخصصاتها (لأن مهندس ميكانيكا ولا أعلم بها شئ) و هل هذه الدراسة ستأهلني و تجعلني مهندس ميكاترونكس معترف به؟

أريد المساعدة في أسامي الجامعات (USA,UK and Canada) التي تعطي هذه الدراسات.

و أريد أن أعرف ما هي الكورسات التي تؤهلني للدراسة (مثل أخذ كورس control أو matlab)

و شكرا...


----------



## khaledzaky (4 فبراير 2008)

ايه يا جماعة دا احنا ولاد عم 

مفيش حد يفيدنا 

مستني ردودكم 
وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أعتقد بأن الماجستير في الميكاترونكس يمكن أن تجدها في جامعة أسيوط كجامعة حكومية, أو في الأكاديمية البحرية.
في الحقيقة لا يوجد ما يسمى ماجستير ميكاترونيات, وإنما ماجستير في مجال يندرج تحت مسمى تطبيقات الميكاترونيات الميكاترونيكس.
تعتمد الكورسات التي ستأخذها على ما ستحتاجه سواءً في المجال العملي أو المجال البحثي, ولكن لو كان توجهك بحثي فبدأ بدورات الماتلاب
والله الموفق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## khaledzaky (5 فبراير 2008)

أشكرك على شرحك لذلك أعيد صياغة السؤال كيف يمكن لخريج ميكانيكا أن يدرس الميكاترونكس و شكرا مع التقدير لمجهودكم


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 فبراير 2008)

ali abbas iraq

hi 

please kindly open below link that contain all mechatronics in the world as follow for:

asia europian usa .....etc

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=european


----------



## khaledzaky (11 فبراير 2008)

Thx Ali Abbas


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

اريد ان اعرف برامج حساب الاحمال فى التكييف


----------



## هاني حسين (12 مارس 2008)

في تم فتح ماستر في الميكاترونكس في فلسطين في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين


----------

